# Firewall blocks printer sharing



## MegaRamsey (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi,
I found this on another forum, this gal had the exact same problem I am having, so I'm pasting it here (edited to fit my situation of course).

For a process that should be so simple, I'm having a heck of a time......
Out of the blue, I've started having printer sharing problems........I have a deskop directly connected to my printer via a USB port, printer indicates sharing allowed, named EPSON. My laptop is connected wirelessly, connection is good, can file share, etc..... However, the printer sharing just isn't - I deleted the printer on the laptop, and attempted to re-add, indiating printer is on the network..... when it searches it doesn't find the printer, ,it only brings up "Microsoft Windows Network" in the big window, , clicking on that just gives me an error message......when I put "EPSON" in the Printer Name box, it indicates its not valid...... 
I've tried disabling the PC-Cillin Firewalls on both computers, and only then can I be allowed to share the printer. So I'm sure it's a firewall setting that is blocking the printer sharing. The windows firewall has file and printer sharing checked, but I don't use that firewall, I use PC-Cillin and I find no setting there for it, I only see options to set up ports and the port that the printer is connected to is "usb virtual port" and I cannot find it even when I browse for it... it doesn't help that I have no clue as to how to set up ports and such. 
When I disabled the firewalls I am able to print... THEN, when I put the firewall back to 'active' and attempt to go to Properties of the printer in order to print a test page, , I got the following message....."Printer properties can not be displayed. The print spooler service is not running...."
So, if anyone can help me figure out how to configure my Epson printer port in PC-Cillin, I would appreciate it so much.
Thank you ~
Tonya


----------



## MegaRamsey (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello? Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Nemo2000 (Jul 5, 2006)

>>>I deleted the printer on the laptop, and attempted to re-add, indiating printer is on the network.....

Sorry, I'm just guessing here, but in the absence of any other replies so far.....
As I understand it, the printer is plugged into a (USB) port on your PC? In that case, then when you were installating that printer it would be 'local' to that PC, NOT "on a network". AFTER you have installed the PC, THEN you could make it a shared networked printer.

Perhaps the scenario is that when the firewall is on the PC is searching the 'network' to find the printer, but can't because it is NOT on the network, but with the firewall off it just defaults - quite by chance - to the local port. I suggets you check the printer properties port details, to see if your PC really thinks this is a network or local printer.


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

The print spooler not running message can be easily remedied. Open Control Panel, then Administrative Tools. Open Sevices and scan down the list to Print Spooler and open it, now click on Start.


----------



## MegaRamsey (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you for your help. I have recently had a tech guy in to hook up my VOIP service, I asked him and come to find out, I had too many firewalls going. So I disabled the PC-Cillin firewall and the print problem has been solved. 
Thanks!


----------

